# Handy Ortung ?



## amdintel (18. April 2009)

auf wie viel -Meter genau , kann man eigentlich 
ein Handy das GPRS eingeloggt ist  genau orten ?
weis das wer ?


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

bis zu 3 Meter Standort  

wieso was haste angestellt?

das kann sich aber auch abweichen wenn du dich in einem weniger gutem Netzwerk Bereich befindest.

in denn Bergen ist viel Schwieriger


----------



## amdintel (18. April 2009)

und wie soll das gehen, 
wenn die Funk Zelle 2 km entfernt ist ? 
ich habe nichts angestellt, ich will das einfach nur detailliert wissen .


----------



## roadgecko (18. April 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> und wie soll das gehen,
> wenn die Funk Zelle 2 km entfernt ist ?
> ich habe nichts angestellt, ich will das einfach nur detailliert wissen .



3meter bei GP*R*S ??? Bei GPS villeicht aber ich denke bei GPRS ist es schon ein weitaus größerer Bereich. Der im 3stelligen meter bereich angesidelt ist.


----------



## der Türke (19. April 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> 3meter bei GP*R*S ??? Bei GPS villeicht aber ich denke bei GPRS ist es schon ein weitaus größerer Bereich. Der im 3stelligen meter bereich angesidelt ist.



wenn dich die Polizei sucht dann sucht sie nicht nach einem GPRS sender sondern die Netzwerk Zentrale die dein Handy kontaktiert um SMS, Telefonieren zu können. In der Stadt oder in einer Belebten Strasse in der Nähe ist das 3Meter Toleranz.

In etwas unbelebten Umwelt kann es schon 30Meter Toleranz geben.

wenn du kein Empfang hast suchen die den Letzten Ort den du Empfang hattest.
Aber die Leutchen sind Gut und dafür Ausgebildet wenn du jetzt zu Beispiel ein Schwer Verbrechen wärst dann würden die auch in namen der Nationalen Sicherung alle Überwachungskameras durchsuchen nur um dich zu im Auge zu haben. Die Anti-Terröristen Gesetze wurde seit dem Letzten Anschlag ziemlich verschärft allso wenn du dich auch nicht ausweißen kannst warum auch immer bleibst du in Haft bis man weis wer du bist.
Das kann Tage dauern Wochen sogar Monate oder in seltenen Fällen auch Jahrzehnte in Haft ohne angeklagt zu werden.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Die Anti-Terröristen Gesetze wurde seit dem Letzten Anschlag ziemlich verschärft allso wenn du dich auch nicht ausweißen kannst warum auch immer bleibst du in Haft bis man weis wer du bist.
> Das kann Tage dauern Wochen sogar Monate oder in seltenen Fällen auch Jahrzehnte in Haft ohne angeklagt zu werden.


 das ist selbst bei schweren verbrechen unsinn, was du das erzählst. jeder normale bürger kann mit 2-3 anrufen dafür sorgen, dass einer desen ausweis zur wache bringt oder dass einer vorbeikommt, der die identitä besteätigen kann, und dann is man spätestens nach ein paar stunden wieder raus. und die neuen gesetze haben daran nix geändert.

natürlich nur FALLS die prüfung der identität das problem is, aber das ist ja das, was du eben behauptest. 

und wenn du einfach nur zB bei rot über die ampel gegangen bist, reicht es sogar aus, dass du name., anschrift und geburtstag nennst, die polizei ruft dann in der zentrale an, und wenn dene angaben stimmen und die dir anhand der art, wie du die daten nanntest, glauben, dann war's das schon.

ich frag mich allerdings, warum so viele leute den ausweis nicht dabei haben. es gibt echt keinen einzigen grund, den NICHT mitzunehmen. aber viele gründe, den dabeizuhaben, nämlich zB unkompliziertes ausweisen im falle einer kontrolle, oder sich ausweisen gegenüber einem unfallgegner, oder noch viel wichtiger: identitätsprüfung, wenn man selber nen unfall hatte. ich will mir nicht ausmalen, was mit meiner familie is, wenn ich tagelang bewußtlos im krankenhaus liege, und die wissen das nicht...


----------



## rebel4life (19. April 2009)

3m sind ziemlich genau. Die Ortung ist auch nur deshalb so genau, weil man über die Sendestärke der einzelnen Masten gehen kann, ab 2 Masten gibts ne 50% Chance dich richtig zu orten, mit 3en wirds dann auch noch relativ genau.

GPS ist nicht so genau, da hat man höchstens 4-5m Genauigkeit, dank der Missweisung mancher Satelliten auch häufig weniger.


----------



## der Türke (19. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist selbst bei schweren verbrechen unsinn, was du das erzählst. jeder normale bürger kann mit 2-3 anrufen dafür sorgen, dass einer desen ausweis zur wache bringt oder dass einer vorbeikommt, der die identitä besteätigen kann, und dann is man spätestens nach ein paar stunden wieder raus. und die neuen gesetze haben daran nix geändert.
> 
> natürlich nur FALLS die prüfung der identität das problem is, aber das ist ja das, was du eben behauptest.
> 
> ...



sry wenn ich es mich falsch ausgedrückt habe aber wenn halt die Identität nicht ganz glattläuft da kann es zu solchen verfahren kommen. (ein terrorist gibt sicher nicht seine richtige Adresse an oder?)


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> sry wenn ich es mich falsch ausgedrückt habe aber wenn halt die Identität nicht ganz glattläuft da kann es zu solchen verfahren kommen. (ein terrorist gibt sicher nicht seine richtige Adresse an oder?)


 ja gut, WENN einer seine identität nicht preisgeben WILL, weil er dreck am stecken hat, UND er unter dem verdacht einer schwereren stratftat steht, dann isser ja auch selber schuld. nur tritt so was ha nicht auf einen unschuldigen zu, oder auf jedemanden, der nur ne kleinigkeit "verbrochen" hat. und das war auch schon immer so, nicht erst seit neueren terror-gesetzgebungen.


----------



## der Türke (19. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, WENN einer seine identität nicht preisgeben WILL, weil er dreck am stecken hat, UND er unter dem verdacht einer schwereren stratftat steht, dann isser ja auch selber schuld. nur tritt so was ha nicht auf einen unschuldigen zu, oder auf jedemanden, der nur ne kleinigkeit "verbrochen" hat. und das war auch schon immer so, nicht erst seit neueren terror-gesetzgebungen.



ein unschuldiger hat nix zu verbergen


----------



## fiumpf (22. April 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> bis zu 3 Meter Standort




Pah, mit der Jamba-Handyortungs-Software geht das zentimetergenau  .


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

fiumpf schrieb:


> Pah, mit der Jamba-Handyortungs-Software geht das zentimetergenau  .





(BOOOOOOOOMMMMM) VOM STUHL GEFALLEN

das meinst du doch  nicht ernst oder?


----------



## amdintel (22. April 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> ein unschuldiger hat nix zu verbergen



doch hatt´er , nämlich  das eigenen  Persönlichkeitrechts, es geht dem Statt  einfach nichts an, wo man sich aufhält.


----------



## Lassreden (22. April 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> doch hatt´er , nämlich  das eigenen  Persönlichkeitrechts, es geht dem Statt  einfach nichts an, wo man sich aufhält.




das ist einem Staat eig egal ob du es ihm sagst oder nicht denn herausfinden kann er es so oder so.


----------



## amdintel (22. April 2009)

da wäre ich mir mich nicht so sicher , ob der alles herausfindet. Und vor Missbrauch muss  man sich halt 
schützten, damit nicht eines Tages ein Vertrag oder ABO
ins Haus flattert, wie sorgsam unsere Behörden mit unseren
Daten umgehen, ist ja seit 2006 bekannt !
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen User hier, musste ich mal 
vor Jahren einen Eid ableisten, 
bin vom Datenschutz Beauftragen mal Vereidigt wurden,
und das nehme ich mit dem Daten Schutz seit her sehr genau
und es ist wohl klar , das man dann mit seinen eigen Daten
auch vorsichtig umgeht , wenn man diese ganzen Missbrauch
Risiken sehr gut kennt Wie gesagt, es geht den Behörden dem Staat einfach nichts an .


----------



## djsanny22 (16. Mai 2009)

Hi 

Also Handy Ortung Geht meist nur Bei Versträgen und dann auch nur wenn das Handy gestohlen wurde oder verloren gegangen ist, man muss aber das bei der Polizei melden Sonst unternimmt der Vertrags Anbieter nichts 

Und wenn jamaba so eine Software raus bringt dann darf das nicht gehen Den das verletzt die Privatsphäre und da hat sich auch Jamba dran zu halten am DEUTSCHEN recht


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Mai 2009)

1.) Die Dinger von Jamba funktionieren nur dann, wenn der der geortet werden soll auch das Programm besitzt und es öffnet.

2.) Mein Kumpel hat sein Handy mit Simyo-Karte verloren, und konnte es per Internetseite von Simyo orten.


----------



## Lassreden (16. Mai 2009)

djsanny22 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also Handy Ortung Geht meist nur Bei Versträgen und dann auch nur wenn das Handy gestohlen wurde oder verloren gegangen ist, man muss aber das bei der Polizei melden Sonst unternimmt der Vertrags Anbieter nichts
> 
> Und wenn jamaba so eine Software raus bringt dann darf das nicht gehen Den das verletzt die Privatsphäre und da hat sich auch Jamba dran zu halten am DEUTSCHEN recht




machst du witze? weist du wie leicht man solche rechte umgehen kann?
das ist das gleiche wie Bil gets und seine Milliarden er müssten eig 54% steuern bezahlen und dann wäre er nicht so reich


----------



## Scorpioking78 (16. Mai 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> GPS ist nicht so genau, da hat man höchstens 4-5m Genauigkeit, dank der Missweisung mancher Satelliten auch häufig weniger.



GPS kann ähnlich genau (1m-5m) arbeiten.
Es gibt zivile und militärische GPS-Empänger. Wobei logischerweise die zivil genutzten ungenauer arbeiten. Denen reichen i.d.R. aber auch 2-3 Satelliten und das Tachosignal zur Verkehrsführung. (von den tragbaren mal abgesehen).

Beim Bund hatten wir tragbare GPS-Geräte die mittels Codeeingabe den mil. Ortungsmodus aktivieren. Benötigt dann aber auch mehr Satelliten ist aber genauer.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Positioning_System


----------



## Lassreden (16. Mai 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> GPS kann ähnlich genau (1m-5m) arbeiten.
> Es gibt zivile und militärische GPS-Empänger. Wobei logischerweise die zivil genutzten ungenauer arbeiten. Denen reichen i.d.R. aber auch 2-3 Satelliten und das Tachosignal zur Verkehrsführung. (von den tragbaren mal abgesehen).
> 
> Beim Bund hatten wir tragbare GPS-Geräte die mittels Codeeingabe den mil. Ortungsmodus aktivieren. Benötigt dann aber auch mehr Satelliten ist aber genauer.
> ...



toll das aber ein entscheiden nachteil! es dauert schlich und ergreifend zu lange!


----------



## derLordselbst (16. Mai 2009)

Genauigkeit von 2-3 Metern bei Handyortung???

Die Genauigkeit liegt selbst laut den Angaben der Lokalisierungsdienstbetreiber bei bestenfalls 100 Metern in Städten und mehreren Kilometern auf dem Land. 

Das Prinzip der Handyortung verbietet genauere Ortung. Weder wird die Signallaufzeit zur Funkzelle ermittelt, noch wird eine Richtungsbestimmung zum Handy durchgeführt. Da sich jedes Handy immer zu mehreren Zellen anmeldet, kann dadurch der Standort genauer als nur der Funkzellenbereich interpoliert werden.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (16. Mai 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> toll das aber ein entscheiden nachteil! es dauert schlich und ergreifend zu lange!



???
Ging recht schnell. Kannst nichtmal ne Zigarette rauchen-evtl. anzünden und  zwei~ dreimal daran ziehen.

Wäre es unzweckmäßig, allein durch die Länge der Ortungsvorgänge, dann wäre eine Standortbestimmung via Karte/Kompass wohl das modernste und man hätte viel Geld für nutzlosen Kram ausgegeben-klingt nicht sehr einleuchtend.

Btw: Handyortung nur durch staatliche Organe der Exekutive bei den üblichen rechtl. Voraussetzungen oder mit Zustimmung des Eigentümers (also dem Rechteinhaber an einem Mobiltelefon - es ist keine SIM-Karte nötig, nur der Akku muß ausreichend Spannung haben).

Eine Ortung außerhalb der rechtl. Grundlagen wäre ein Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz, den Datenschutz und eine Straftat.


----------

